# What should i put in my new mouse cage?



## Dahlia-mouse (May 20, 2008)

I'm getting a fish tank for my mice that is 60cm X 30cm X 30 cm , but i dont know what i should but in it to make it cool  
I will buy a wheel for them to run in, i want a silent soucer wheel but i cant find it in any pet store in my country 

I will buy reptile food and waterdishes, just like these:
Exo Terra : Products : Water Dish
Exo Terra : Products : Feeding Dish

Any ideas??


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Mine love ropes to climb up and hammocks and the obvious toilet roll tubes, they have a silent wheel that they love and a "Kebob" which is a metal stick that clips onto the bars or the roof and you put food treats and wood chews on it. They also have a see saw. Mice love to climb and miss that when they are in a tank so what someone else on the forum has done is to take apart a hamster play pen and make a climbing frame to put in the cage.


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

thedogsmother said:


> Mine love ropes to climb up and hammocks and the obvious toilet roll tubes, they have a silent wheel that they love and a "Kebob" which is a metal stick that clips onto the bars or the roof and you put food treats and wood chews on it. They also have a see saw. Mice love to climb and miss that when they are in a tank so what someone else on the forum has done is to take apart a hamster play pen and make a climbing frame to put in the cage.


oooh, that was meeee!!  I don't have mice...however I have rope hanging bird perch's for my hamsters.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

cherrie_b said:


> oooh, that was meeee!!  I don't have mice...however I have rope hanging bird perch's for my hamsters.


It is a hell of an idea cherrie, sorry I couldn't remember who had thought of it. I think mice would love it as much as hamsters though. I never thought of looking at bird toys for the hamsters and mice maybe there would be some interesting toys in the bird section of the pet shop dahlia mouse.


----------



## Dahlia-mouse (May 20, 2008)

thedogsmother said:


> It is a hell of an idea cherrie, sorry I couldn't remember who had thought of it. I think mice would love it as much as hamsters though. I never thought of looking at bird toys for the hamsters and mice maybe there would be some interesting toys in the bird section of the pet shop dahlia mouse.


Thanks  
I'm gonna check out the bird toys next time i go to the pet store  
I will propably find something interesting there

Im gonna buy Exo Terra food and waterdishes, and a hide-out who's also from Exo Terra.
I realy want a silent wheel, but i cant find them in petstores here in Iceland


----------



## toddy (Jan 24, 2009)

Trouble is with bird toys is most are so expensive.
Mice love anything they can climb on even a box is great fun to them.It doesn't have to be expensive to be good.


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

I got my bird perches 2 for £1 from a pound shop. They are triangular. I also have those rope balls...they are supposed to be for dogs but I have given them to the hamsters and they all chew them. They then take the fluff they pull off to their beds!


----------

